# Coweta County



## high tech. hunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Great downpour rain two days in a row.  Got food plot tractor work finished just before on Thursday. 
Licks freshed, 179 trail camera pictures, all is well.  May even go to Buck A Rama tomorrow.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 26, 2011)

Alright. I know someone has been hunting here in coweta county? Seen anything worth mentioning?


----------



## high tech. hunter (Sep 26, 2011)

Still too hot for much movement just looking at trail camera pictures, putting in blinds and hanging a few more stands.
Once persimmons and acorns start to drop ( next week) activity will pick up.  Plan to hunt this evening for the first time since opening weekend.  Hope the 1/3 in. of rain last week will bring up my food plot seed I planted the day before. Was hoping for more.


----------



## dominantpredator (Sep 29, 2011)

Persimmons are dropping and so are acorns.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, I'm hunting over near Whitesburg.  Found a few scrapes on the ground yesterday and some rubs.  A few scattered white oaks dropping a few.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, had persimmons dropping on trees next to me last night and acorns are starting too.  Had a 3 y.o. 6 pt. at 10 feet under me looking for persimmons.  He needs another 2-3 years.  Took a 2 minute video of him with Iphone camera.  Got in stand at 6:55 and at 7 he popped up at 8 o'clock over my shoulder at 20 feet!  Never saw or smelled me.  First time in this new stand.....
Need to go out today in day light and look at the two half acre food plots put out Sept. 19 before the last rain.  10 days, should see progress unless turkeys ate it all


----------



## high tech. hunter (Oct 2, 2011)

LESS DEER MOVEMENT NOW, DEER STAYING IN WOODS EATING THE NEW ACORN CROP.  GLAD COOLER WEATHER HERE.


----------



## ehunt (Oct 11, 2011)

i saw a goodin yesterday on smokey rd. close to corinth rd. around 5: 45 pm he was coming out of short pines headed towards a batch of hardwoods


----------



## Corey (Oct 11, 2011)

ehunt said:


> i saw a goodin yesterday on smokey rd. close to corinth rd. around 5: 45 pm he was coming out of short pines headed towards a batch of hardwoods




I have seen many big deer on Smokey & Corinth.


----------



## ehunt (Oct 13, 2011)

ive seen alot also in that area especially down on the far end of smokey


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 15, 2011)

You both are mistaken. There are not any deer anywhere near that area.


----------



## Derek (Oct 20, 2011)

I am hunting in an undisclosed location in Coweta this year.....what is the best deer cooler in the area to take a deer?  We've seen some deer....decent 8pt the biggest so far.


----------



## trentb (Oct 20, 2011)

D&R. in palmetto. dont know if thats close. depends on where in the county you are.


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Oct 22, 2011)

*cooler*

D&D deer cooler on hwy 29 just south of madras, has all kinds of cuts


----------



## Goatman70 (Oct 25, 2011)

2nd D&D, best around


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Oct 27, 2011)

*kill*

Seems that the bucks are on the move, 3 nice bucks killed in the last few days and each one in different parts of the county.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally bucks tracking does.  Acorns everywhere. Saw 9 bucks today...2 were 8's.  Things picking up and this cold snap will help as well.


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 7, 2011)

I hunt in the Moreland, Arnco and Sharpsburg areas of Coweta. I've seen so many does eating acorns and browsing in the food plots. I hunt in the woods and in some big fields. I have not seen a buck since opening weekend of gun season. Very unusual for me! I have seen a few small rubs and a hand full of scrapes but nothing to brag about. I hope this means when the rut comes in full swing I'm going to see a lot of bucks chasing all these does. Anyone having any similar luck?


----------



## Chris929 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hard chasing yesterday morning in madras area, saw five bucks and two were shooters but they  never stopped, any body else in north coweta seeing any action


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a spot off of Minix road but havent hunted there in two weeks. I took off work this morning and hunted in western Coweta. I didnt see anything with the wind blowing like it was.


----------



## Goatman70 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bucks are picking up at the deer cooler, this weekend should spark their interest


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 16, 2011)

We've had a nice 10 and a 9 shot on our 750 acres.  I think think the rut this year was a week later than usual.......... IMO 
got 13-13-13 out on the food plots yesterday a.m. So been rained on x 2 now.  Will work it's majic in december when acrons are gone.


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 17, 2011)

whats the deal??? hunted a small private 15 acre trac of land yesterday in sharpsburg... I saw 7 deer at about 350-400 yards across my property line... 1 of the deer was a very large buck and the rack was outside the ears... there was a smaller buck and 5 does as well... the mature buck was not running the smaller buck off nor was he chasing the doe's... the deer were just grazing through the field... no signs of rut activity at all... Im just starting to see rubs and scrapes on my tracts of property but I hear others talk like the rut is in full swing or has already passed... whats the deal...


----------



## mwells353 (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw a spike running after what I assume a doe since I did not see what he was chasing. Other then that I have heard running back in forth in one area I hunt, but over all nothing to awe inspiring yet. Will be out all day tomorrow for sure. Maybe this cold weather will get them going.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 19, 2011)

Bigger bucks are starting to chase now. Does are very skiddish acting. Not seen a buck to pull the trigger on yet but hopefully any day now. Hope the weather stays on the cool side.


----------



## trentb (Nov 20, 2011)

Killed a desent buck friday morning chasing a doe  down near fox hall. the land i hunt up near cannongate is dead.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 21, 2011)

high tech. hunter said:


> We've had a nice 10 and a 9 shot on our 750 acres.  I think think the rut this year was a week later than usual.......... IMO
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dont know what part of the county you hunt in but in Northwest our rut has always been between the 20th and the 27th.  We also see a pretty strong post rut on our property at Christmas. All our big bucks and chasing has always taken place around then.  I killed both my bucks the first week of bow season in pea patches, but judging by my cameras the big bucks have stopped working the scrapes meaning that they should be chasing. I saw a monster 10 that woulda went 150+ standing near the intersection of Summers McKoy Rd and Handy Rd friday on my way to work, and a buddy saw what we can assume was the same buck chasing a doe on the Handy Rd side of the  intersection. Have been seeing alot of dead  deer between my house and LaGrange, but they have all been small bucks until the last day or  two so it should be getting hot.  Killed a big 9 last 19th chasing and then my dad killed a good 8 the next morning from the same stand. Had to work this weekend but may hunt some monday and tuesday.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 23, 2011)

Buddy killed a good 8 chasing does in the Welcome Rd. area yesterday morning. He was all scarred up and rut crazed. Had numerous puncture wounds and according to the taxidermist his jaw was broken. Looking to be a good thanksgiving.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 23, 2011)

i saw a decent 8-9 pt chasing hard yesterday morn. on summers mccoy rd. at the methadist church/mt. carmel rd.


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 23, 2011)

I watched two big does eating acorns for 15 minutes Tuesday morning... no buck in sight... didn't hunt Tuesday evening or Wednesday... this was my lease in the arnco area

Friday the 18 I had 7 doe's browsing on the power line for over 30 minutes.. again no buck in sight... couldn't wait anymore and shot two of the doe's.. this was my sharpsburg property

Just this past week saw the first scrape and rubs on my Grantville property... again have only seen doe's since opening weekend of bow season.

I don't know what's going on but I've seen more doe this year than I've ever seen and I've seen fewer bucks than I've ever seen... I've never been this late in the season and not seen rut activity... the deer are still wearing out the acorns and browsing though the powerline a good bit... its a coming guys... keep posting the updates... good luck, happy hunting and God bless!!!


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 24, 2011)

ehunt said:


> i saw a decent 8-9 pt chasing hard yesterday morn. on summers mccoy rd. at the methadist church/mt. carmel rd.



shhh    dont tell anyone.  Im sure this is one of my deer. I dont hunt too far away and have seen my deer in this area. I have several decent bucks on cam and my dad watched them all of bow season less than a mile away.   He will be hunting this property all weekend so it should be hot.


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 24, 2011)

I decided to do a late morning / mid day hunt today... been here since 10 and haven't seen anything yet... hopefully the movement will pickup soon like my time to hunt app says it will.


----------



## RNC (Nov 24, 2011)

cophunter308 said:


> I don't know what's going on but I've seen more doe this year than I've ever seen and I've seen fewer bucks than I've ever seen... I've never been this late in the season and not seen rut activity... the deer are still wearing out the acorns and browsing though the powerline a good bit... its a coming guys... keep posting the updates... good luck, happy hunting and God bless!!!



We are just the opposite ,as we are ate up with the little  bucks and buttonheads down on our lease in Haralson ...


----------



## cophunter308 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking ahead for next year... I'm will be looking for a club with at least a few hundred acres, has some antler restrictions, and not heavily pressured... I work for coweta county sheriffs office, I live in Coweta and want to get in a club in Coweta... right now I hunt small 12-20 acre tracts and 1 100 acre tracts.... with too much pressure and a brown its down motto by neighbors, I need something different different for next year... keep me in mind for next year if any of you have what I'm looking for and an available spot...


----------



## BENWON5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I just started hunting this year! I have not been seeing as many deer as I did earlier in the season.  I have been hunting by thigpen and Pete Davis Rd. If you are searching for a lease look over off of Smokey Road I dont remember the dirt road name but one off of Smokey road has like 4 or 5 hunting clubs leasing many acres


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 30, 2011)

COPHUNTER 308:
save this message and contact me next June.  may have an opening but none right now.  will give you details next year.
also can give you two other Coweta club president contacts then as well.  cost for any of the three will run $650.
let's talk again next year......


----------



## cophunter308 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks high tech hunter... I will be in touch.

I don't know what you guys are seeing right now but I hunted Monday morning and had a 4 pointer chasing at 4 different doe...
This was in the Greentop / Herring Road area...


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 8, 2011)

Ive seen a few does, but even driving around I haven't seen too many.  Our deer seem to be in lock down after the rut, but it typically last about one to two weeks, so hopefully by this weekend it will be back to normal.


----------



## RNC (Dec 12, 2011)

Deer were movin this evening after  the weather moved thru ..

I had several does come out at about 5:45 .... knocked down 2 of them for the freezer ;]

Seen several more over on the other side of Haralson on my way home this evening ...... they were definitely moving ...


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 13, 2011)

I killed a doe about 4 while walking to the stand Saturday, and Sunday I took a kid hunting on his dad's lease, he saw 4 I saw two. 
Have to agree with RNC, they seem to be moving much better after weather.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunday morning I was sitting in the stand with a buddy of mine, We had been there maybe all of 20 minutes and this big buck walked out about 100 yards from us, He shot and dropped him, about 10 seconds later the buck gets up and runs into the thicket so he couldnt get another shot on him. We followed the blood trail about 150 yards and it stopped. We spent about 4-5 hours lookin for him or anymore blood. We thought surely enough he wasnt too far being shot with a 300 mag. So it started gettin late in the evening so he called a tracker to come out. The next morning the tracker came out with his dog, turns out the deer was still alive, he said it was too cold for infection to set up for the deer to die. So my buddy called another tracker and he said the deer would eventually die because of blood loss.. So i reckon we'll be lookin for buzzards flyin around so we can find him.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 17, 2011)

Hate to hear that.


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 26, 2011)

had a spike chase a doe at 6 yrds by me on Saturday


----------

